# Nárůst lidí



## winpoj

Ještě bych měl jeden problémek z četby denního tisku:

Petice proti Radě ČT mj. praví:

"Rada ČT přehlíží či přímo kryje šokující množství skandálů. Od tristního stavu programu, přes ekonomické podvody po nárůst naprosto nekvalifikovaných lidí v managementu současné České televize."

Měl bych tendenci to označit za chybu a trvat na tom, že je třeba použít "nárůst *počtu *naprosto nekvalifikovaných lidí".

Setkávám se ale s podobnou formulací poměrně často, tak nevím, jestli nemám příliš pedantský přístup.

Zní vám formulace v petici OK, nebo ne?


----------



## jazyk

Možná jsou teď lidé vyšší.


----------



## texpert

V rozhlasovém interview bych to přeslechl, v poznámkách toleroval a v oficiálním textu (petici) považoval za chybu.


----------



## werrr

Elipsa není chybou, nebrání-li srozumitelnosti.


----------

